# N Scale Supplier - AMERICAN ARCHETYPE



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, a new N Scale supplier (or new to me). American Archetype. They have a very unique little switcher., based upon the PRR Bulkwaiter Electric Switcher, Class 3/8000, for only $24 + shipping. Something unique for my layout, very though I do not model the PRR.

http://www.americanarchetypemodels.com/shop/pennsylvania-railroad-electric-switcher/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> Well, a new N Scale supplier (or new to me). American Archetype. They have a very unique little switcher., based upon the PRR Bulkwaiter Electric Switcher, Class 3/8000, for only $24 + shipping. Something unique for my layout, very though I do not model the PRR.
> 
> http://www.americanarchetypemodels.com/shop/pennsylvania-railroad-electric-switcher/



I never heard of them either. But I don't buy or look for too much N.
That is a kit I wonder if it comes with decals?

Not everyone has one of those on their RR, nice find Thanks for sharing.

You could always decal it for another RR, hmm CNJ must have had some at some time. I will have to research that a little.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

If it was HO, I would be having one, its cool!

Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl.....I added old pictures of these here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=139727#post139727

They had hard tires with a groove cut in the center to ride the rails, check them out.:thumbsup:

Good find.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally, the supplier decided to ship. They first promised, via email, shipment on or before June 20. Nothing, no shipment & no notice that the shipment would be delayed. On June 22, sent an email, asking status. Return email advised that the model broke during the cleaning process.

Finally it was shipped today.


----------

